# Sherman is a Punk...



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN

And even later he didn't have the good sense of a 2-year-old to say "sorry" to that Woman when he was doing the post game interview at the booth.

Fuck him... I Hope the Broncos Brutalize the Seaguls in two weeks. 

You can't bring the 12th man to Metlife with you.



peace...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 20, 2014)

My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.


----------



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.



G.T. is a Sucker Punching Faggot and can explain to you what another Sucker Punching Faggot is saying... Ask him. 

Sherman is G.T.'s Hero now that the Cheatriots were so Clearly Embarrassed in D-Town yesterday. 



peace...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2014)

You can take them out of the hood and into the NFL / NBA

But they will always have the hood mentality.    ...


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman will look back on his "interview" and feel embarrassment for a very long time.  The problem is that nobody knew squat about what he was talking about.  I guess Crabtree called Richard "Average" or "Pedestrian" in some stupid twitter exchange in the last several days.  It was extremely ignorant to carry that insult fest onto the national stage in front of millions of people that didn't have a cue why he was being such an asshole to the pretty white lady with the microphone.  Obviously Sherman isn't as smart as he would like the world to believe.  I think he should go to North Korea with Rodman.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman needs to go on SNL this coming Saturday.  I have the perfect skit for him.  He has just won the NFC Championship and the are interviewing him breaking into a downtown Seattle store window and stealing a television yelling about Crabtree to the pretty white TV announcer on the sidewalk.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.
> ...




Why are you so obsessed with gay people and GT? It's very weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Sherman will look back on his "interview" and feel embarrassment for a very long time.  The problem is that nobody knew squat about what he was talking about.  I guess Crabtree called Richard "Average" or "Pedestrian" in some stupid twitter exchange in the last several days.  It was extremely ignorant to carry that insult fest onto the national stage in front of millions of people that didn't have a cue why he was being such an asshole to the pretty white lady with the microphone.  Obviously Sherman isn't as smart as he would like the world to believe.  I think he should go to North Korea with Rodman.




After he plays in the Super Bowl.  


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> You can take them out of the hood and into the NFL / NBA
> 
> 
> 
> But they will always have the hood mentality.    ...




And make more than you will ever dream of.  


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



What does this have to do with Gay people?... 



peace...


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman screams like a transvestite what somebody spilled thier drink on his cocktale dress.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope Peyton and Denver hangs 50 points on the Seabuzzards...


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2014)

They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.  

This has to do with something Crabtree said about Sherman back in the summer.


----------



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

Toro said:


> They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> 
> This has to do with something Crabtree said about Sherman back in the summer.



He has no Class... Don't defend it. 

Anyone who screams "I'm the best" anything like that is dbag.

Fuck him.



peace...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Sherman needs to go on SNL this coming Saturday.  I have the perfect skit for him.  He has just won the NFC Championship and the are interviewing him breaking into a downtown Seattle store window and stealing a television yelling about Crabtree to the pretty white TV announcer on the sidewalk.



Yeah yeah!  And when someone throws the TV to his friend, he intercepts it and runs out of the area with his sprinter speed, all the while yelling...."I'M THE GREATEST CORNER IN THE GAME!"


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2014)

Toro said:


> They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> 
> This has to do with something Crabtree said about Sherman back in the summer.



I hope Manning hangs 500 yards on the classless Seabuzzards...


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> You can take them out of the hood and into the NFL / NBA
> 
> 
> 
> But they will always have the hood mentality.    ...




By the way, Sherman was second in his class in high school and has a Masters degree from Standford. How about you? 

You are just a racist prick. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> ...




Wow! A jock talking trash after shutting  down the opposite team. 
And you shouldn't call anyone classless. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.




That thug has a Masters degree. He didn't curse once. Go away racist, you are drunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.
> ...




"He curse once"?... 

"you are drunk" is Projection Illustrated. 



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Sorry I forgot didn't, a typo. OMG! 

Seriously, are you 12? 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## antiquity (Jan 20, 2014)

Notice that Sherman is holding out his hand as Craptree is pushing Sherman in the face.


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> And even later he didn't have the good sense of a 2-year-old to say "sorry" to that Woman when he was doing the post game interview at the booth.
> 
> ...



You are wrong about him

You are wrong about his post game 'rant.'

You need only listen to Erin Andrews' explanation of what happened and the context of the interview to know you are wrong.

Now, be a man and admit you were wrong.

Unless you do this you will indict YOURSELF as a shum dit.

Sherman is a great guy who was disrespected by Crabtree when they were both at some event in the summer.

When you judge him based on his ON FIELD actions you will agree he is a man playing a man's game.

Off the field he is a gentleman.

He had just made the play that sent his team to the friggin SUPER BOWL.

he had exacted revenge against the despised player who had dissed him six months ago.

He was seconds removed from maybe thE defining moment in his professional athletic career and was filled with emotion.

What's YOUR excuse for being wrong?


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 20, 2014)

> *Richard Sherman Tells His Side in Sports Illustrated Column*
> 
> By Greg Pollowitz
> January 20, 2014 11:41 AM
> ...



Richard Sherman Tells His Side in Sports Illustrated Column | National Review Online


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



Sherman is the best lock down corner in the NFL. Kaepernick was scared to throw his way all game.  He only tested him twice.  First time Sherman drew a flag for holding.  Second time Sherman tips the ball to Smith as pretty as you please.  He has made the same exact play with the game on the line earlier in the season.  

That said Richard upon reflection would probably wish he had kept some of his anger with Crabtree to himself...maybe wrote about it in his S I gig.  He added an uneccessary negative spin on what was a tremendous achievement.  I as a fan and ardent supporter of the Seahawks on the internets am dissappointed in how he represented the team on national tv.


----------



## mal (Jan 20, 2014)

It was Classless and he lacks Self-Control...



peace...


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 20, 2014)

Trash talkin' is just a fact of daily life.
Funny how trash-talkers criticize a trash-talker about talking trash.
I just love pointing out classic HYPOCRISY........


----------



## Star (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning. She didn't seem upset about it. In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again. It's great TV.
> ...


 




 
Jan 19, 2014; Seattle, WA, USA; Seattle Seahawks cornerback Richard Sherman (25) gets shoved in the face by San Francisco 49ers wide receiver Michael Crabtree (15) while *trying to shake hands* after an interception by Seahawks outside linebacker Malcolm Smith (not pictured) during the second half of the 2013 NFC Championship football game at CenturyLink Field. Mandatory Credit: Kirby Lee-USA TODAY Sports​ 

hahaha - big whoopiedoo about gaming your longtime rival? - are you kidding me? 

Manning gets his licks in by being analytical then beating you, Sherman gets his licks in by being emotional then beating you - there's a guy that's a member of the same athletic club I belong to, he's a former Iowa Hawkeye LB (now an MD) this guy pumps himself up by inventing a reason to temporarily hate the person he's competing with - foosball, tiddlywinks, pick-up basketball, whatever. Point is, self-motivated people have all kinds of 'personal' methods for rising to the task. 
So long as Sherman walks the walk... 
...LMAO at the twinks that can't handle his brashness, Erin Andrews OTOH... 
...here's what Erin Andrews *tweeted*:

*&#10004;* @*ErinAndrews* Follow Ha! Not even close! Loved the emotion! #*nocliche* Can't wait for NY RT @*fawcett_is_2k*: I'm sorry @*RSherman_25* scared you tonight
11:31 PM - 19 Jan 2014 

*911* Retweets *745* favorites 

.


----------



## Zander (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Star said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Great Pic !!  Too bad Sherman didn't have a blown up copy of it to point to at his after game interview.  It would have put his crazy words into context.  Oh well at least now he has something factual to steer his critics towards as they try to label him the second coming of satan.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......




How so? He is smart, helps with the Seattle Children's Hospital. I would say they were similar. 
Crabtree smacked him in the face. And Sherman is the best. 

I think some of the white people are scared of the smart black man. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> It was Classless and he lacks Self-Control...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^ scared of the smart black man.
What he said will never compare to the garbage that has come out of your mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > It was Classless and he lacks Self-Control...
> ...



OUCH !!!  Oh my...THAT will leave a mark !!


----------



## Zander (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......
> ...



Why would I be proud of Russell Wilson if I were "scared of the smart black man"? Is Wilson not "authentically black" enough for you?  

Anyway, In my OPINION - Sherman is a loud mouth, insecure loser. He took an awesome moment for his team and made it all about himself...........


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> ...



 [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]








I'm the best.








Dawg!


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> ...



I doubt Manning would put up 500 yards if the Super Bowl were a Best of 7!


----------



## mack20 (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought what Sherman did was tacky, but I was a hell of a lot more disgusted by reports of Seahawks fans throwing popcorn at Bowman as he was carted off the field.


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> > *Richard Sherman Tells His Side in Sports Illustrated Column*
> >
> > By Greg Pollowitz
> > January 20, 2014 11:41 AM
> ...



That WAS a blatant hold.  It was the right call.  

And he didn't have to do it.  It was 3rd down, and the pass wouldn't have been enough to move the chains if he'd kept his mitts off him and made the tackle.  The 49ers marched 90 yards to score a TD and make it 10-0.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 20, 2014)

He is a punk. 

Mals is not though, hes a completely normal and well adjusted guy - he only plays a punk when hes anonymous on the internets so he can vent and then be normal again. Shame on Sherman.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




I wasn't saying you per se.  
Loser? Crabtree had it coming. He has been trashing Sherman the whole season, he face masked him and slapped him when Sherman told him good game. Sherman just made the play that sent them to the Super Bowl, and he did it against Crabtree. 
Why isn't anyone talking about what Crabtree did? Tell me that? 
And is Wilson light enough for you to like, asshole? 
I notice all you dipshits calling him a loser or a thug. Of course you don't mention he is the best at his position right now, he has a Masters from Standford, you know that private school that is one of the best colleges in the country. He was second in his class in high school. 
Like he said in his article, judge him by what he does everyday, not what he says right after sending his team to the Super Bowl. 

So maybe you are scared of the smart black man. You never even bothered to look into it, just judged. So I will assume you are pointless until you comment on Crabtree. 

Oh! And that loser is probably crying over everyone's comments in his mansion while he prepares to play in Super Bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Assholes probably saw that he went to high school in Compton and judged him. Of course his high school has one of the best football programs in the country. 



Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

A little sumpin on "The Future of the NFL".. 

I present the O So Humble... Michael Crabtree....

Michael Crabtree News, Pictures, and Videos | TMZ.com

Maybe Sherman was right...


----------



## Star (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


 

Rightwingers crack me up, a couple of days ago, Fox Newstainment was defending Christi-bully, they said something like liberals can't handle it when an alpha-male exerts himself in an effeminate atmosphere but-----but when a black man shows his alpha, the twinks call him a punk...??? -pewsh!- 
Whoda thunk?
.


----------



## Zander (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yawn....playing the race card, again? pathetic...

Sherman acted like a jerk. I don't care about all the "good" things he's done in his life, how big his "mansion" is,  or how educated he is.  I am judging him based upon his actions after the game yesterday.  

He had his moment of glory in the spotlight. He just made the deciding play that sent his team to the Superbowl. It's every players dream!  He is the first player the network is interviewing after the game.

So what did he do? Did he congratulate his team? the fans? Show a bit of happiness or gratefulness??  nope...he made it all about HIM and his unresolved anger issues with another player. It was pathetic and immature.  He went from hero to zero in 30 seconds.  He showed that he is an insecure person that lacks emotional intelligence.    

As for Crabtree, I didn't see him getting interviewed. I didn't see him making an ass of himself on national television. He might be a jerk too, but he didn't show it yesterday.  

Go Broncos!!!


----------



## Zander (Jan 20, 2014)

Star said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He showed his "alpha?"   

He showed us his soiled diaper......


----------



## Star (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......


 

I'm glad you brought up Russell Wilson... 

...The city of Seattle is fortunate to have Russell Wilson as an adopted son but-----but do you know where Wilson comes from?
His great-great-Grandfather was a slave, 
his Grandfather was the President of Norfolk State University and-----and played baseball and basketball for Kentucky State University, 
his father played football and baseball for Dartmouth, and the San Diego Chargers and-----and was a lawyer of some note. 
Wilson's brother played football and baseball at the college level and... 
...and his sister has signed a letter of intent to play basketball at Stanford. 
Before being drafted by the Baltimore Orioles Russell Wilson was drafted by the-----by the, wait for it, by the Colorado Rockies...


*Want to know Russell Wilson? First, learn about his father - NFL - Sporting News*

David Steele Sporting News
Jan 17, 2014 

Ask those who knew Russell Wilson growing up why the Seattle Seahawks quarterback is the way he is, and before long they're not talking about Russell Wilson anymore. They're talking about Harrison B. Wilson III, his father. 

Or Harry B., as his classmates and teammates on the baseball and football teams at Dartmouth referred to him. Or, "H.B. Productions,'' as former NFL linebacker Reggie Williams called him when they played together at Dartmouth in the 1970s.

"All the things you heard about him with his teammates, all the things you heard about him from everyone at that school?'' said Williams, who played 14 years with the Bengals and was on both their Super Bowl teams. "Russell is everything that his father was, on the football field and in academic and social settings.''

*More*


----------



## Star (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......


 

OMG, is that a picture of the punk, Richard Sherman, making some of Seattle's Children's Hospital children's holiday dreams come true?



No, that's a picture of Richard Sherman making Michael Crabtree's new year a nightmare but-----but this is...






December 20, 2013
.​


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 20, 2014)

mal said:


> Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> And even later he didn't have the good sense of a 2-year-old to say "sorry" to that Woman when he was doing the post game interview at the booth.
> 
> ...



Richard Sherman is the man and you're just a hypocritical hater running your mouth too. 

The difference is that he walks the walk.

BTW you really shouldn't be allowed to comment about anything football related ever again after all that Tim Tebow ball washing you did.  What team does he play for again?  What's that?  He's out of the league just like I predicted?  That's what I thought lol.  You're lucky Elway knows what the fuck he's doing otherwise your adopted team wouldn't even be going to the Super Bowl.  Now before you go all "Patriot butthurt blah blah blah" have an honest moment with yourself and recognize that the Patriots really had no business being in that game to begin with and that I've been saying Brady is done for a while now.  

But hey there's always the glory days.....


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




You played the race card, prick. I just threw your statement back in your face. 
And Crabtree did make an ass of himself, multiple times. You are just too much of hack to look it up. Go away until you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2014)

NBCSN is reporting that Crabtree tried to fight Sherman at a charity event last year.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Star said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



It was after Sherman was taunting him, gosh, no class, and you defend it.

I don't care who you are a fan of, and you are nothing but a fair weather bandwagon fan, you don't approve of such childish behavior. 

Sherman has earned his right to be an asshole, and the rest of America has a right to judge him on his being an asshole.

Seattle is a class city and this is a classless act, and I am sure it is about Sherman and his branding, but this is stupid.

Also most wide receivers and defensive backs will tell you they are the best.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Star said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman is the exact opposite of Russell Wilson......
> ...



Russell Wilson is a class act, what Sherman did was classless.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Toro said:


> NBCSN is reporting that Crabtree tried to fight Sherman at a charity event last year.




He also said something Sherman wouldn't repeat. 
No one is bring up the crap Crabtree pulled in that game. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Please. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...




Crabtree started all this awhile ago, and made many cheap shots in that game. Also smacked Sherman right before the interview. 
Sherman isn't classless. He was pissed and excited about winning the game. Get over it, and stop excusing Crabtree. It would have been classless if Sherman punched him back, but he didn't. 
He said something in the moment and he apologized. Where is Crabtree's apology? Post it, or shut it. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Star said:
> ...



Sorry, but Sherman was classless last night. You don't like how other people see him? Too bad, that is the price you pay for his being an asshole.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Where are your comments about the face mask, the slapping, and the incident in Arizona? I will wait. 
Sherman May be an asshole, but he wasn't yesterday. He apologized and an asshole would have punched Crabtree in the face..... Which he deserved. 
Everyone is talking about Sherman, but none of you are calling out Crabtree and his horrible sportsmanship. Where are your whines about that? 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Star said:
> ...



I didn't excuse anyone, Sherman is concerned about his brand and he said what he said to cement his brand, he is a smart guy and he is playing games and people have a right to think he is an asshole. And I believe Sherman likes it that way, otherwise he would never have gone up to Kapernick and do the double choke sign, nor would he spoke to Brady the way he did after they beat New England. It is all about branding and Sherman loves it.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Where are the questions about the player in warm ups maybe making a cheap shot at Lane on the sidelines? 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Yeah you did, when you said nothing about it. 
I already agreed Sherman was an asshole. He wasn't yesterday, an aashole would have punched Crabtree. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

You don't have to answer or respond. It doesn't really matter. Sherman is the best and he got us to the Super Bowl. In the words of Chess. 
Sorry about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 20, 2014)

Star said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It reminded me too much of the stuff Clubber Lang said in Rocky III.

I'm sure he regrets saying it on camera. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-ntFroiHOA]Rocky 3: Clubber Lang provokes Rocky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Crabtree said nothing on National TV, Sherman was taunting Crabtree when he went to shake Crabtree's hand, Sherman should have left it all alone. 

I don't know about Crabtree or Sherman other than what Sherman said, and why would I believe Sherman or Crabtree, wait Crabtree said nothing.

But Sherman likes the asshole image, that is his brand and he is good with it.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Well, I thought your man-love would have acknowledged your pussy player as a man.  A man does not hold grudges for months on end over a game, and one who is supposed to be a professional should know better.  Your boy does his share of shit talking, he just can't take it.

Being given a higher education degree means little when you act as a thug with no class.

Now, you can defend him all you want, but to Me, he's just a sniveling little boy who simply cannot act as a man, a professional, or a human being.

As for your cutesie little picture.  You say he as reaching a hand out to shake?  You need glasses and less gullibility.

Fuck Sherman and his little boy antics and I'll be pleased to read about how Denver just rolled right over his sorry ass.

Say goodbye.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Crabtree smacked him and face masked him. He also tried to fight Sherman at a charity event. Sorry that you live under a rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

And who cares if he didn't say anything? I think unsportsmanlike behavior mans smacking someone is a little worse. Just sayin. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> You don't have to answer or respond. It doesn't really matter. Sherman is the best and he got us to the Super Bowl. In the words of Chess.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers



I agree Sherman is the best DB in the game today and I'm not sure why you would be sorry.

It does matter to you because you have posted many times on the subject.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 20, 2014)

Dude was pumped up. He is forgiven.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 20, 2014)

What'd Sherman do? Send Mr. Peabody to the pound?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> And who cares if he didn't say anything? I think unsportsmanlike behavior mans smacking someone is a little worse. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers



Sherman was taunting him and then went to shake his hand, good grief, a guy beats you, taunts you and then wants to shake your hand? WTF?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And who cares if he didn't say anything? I think unsportsmanlike behavior mans smacking someone is a little worse. Just sayin.
> ...




Yeah, it's called sports. Have you never watched Inside the NFL? Those guys trash each other the whole game then shake hands. Have you never played sports? 
Just because someone just beat you and tried to shake your hand, you don't slap him. I also love how you are defending Crabtree and condemning Sherman, it's very telling. 



Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to answer or respond. It doesn't really matter. Sherman is the best and he got us to the Super Bowl. In the words of Chess.
> ...




Your are right. It does.  
I am not a bandwagon fan, I have dealt with Seattle since the 80s when my dad would yell at the TV. We went to games when we were losing, and when we were good. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone who has ever played the game, and in particular one of magnitude, knows what comes out of someone's mouth in an adrenaline rush should be ignored.  I suspect he had no idea what he said if asked shortly after the interview and now has some regrets.  

BTW, I'm a Niner Fan and have been since the days of YA Tittle, Hugh McElhenny and Joe Perry.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 20, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Anyone who has ever played the game, and in particular one of magnitude, knows what comes out of someone's mouth in an adrenaline rush should be ignored.  I suspect he had no idea what he said if asked shortly after the interview and now has some regrets.
> 
> BTW, I'm a Niner Fan and have been since the days of YA Tittle, Hugh McElhenny and Joe Perry.



I liked both teams. I thought it was a shame ether team lost because I think they both deserved to go to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 20, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Telling of what? That you are the Seahawk fan that I tell Huggy about? The only time you bandwagon fair weathered fans show up is when your team makes it to the Super Bowl. Sad comment on you being a fan of the Hawks.

He was taunting right before offering his hand, I wouldn't shake it either. Also, you have only Sherman's side of the story, why because Sherman had to justify his actions. Also, Sherman apologized for being an ass, I wonder why? Maybe because he acted like an ass! 

Again, Sherman is known for being an ass, have you ever asked why? It's because he wants to be, it is his persona, just like he wants, you don't go mouthin off to Brady, if you want to be known as a good guy. Gastineau, was an ass, Hayes and Haynes were asses, I didn't like the way they behaved and they were on my team! 

Of course if you score a TD, I think you should act like you have been there before.

Your posts are very telling, you are a Seahawk fan and will defend the asshole. I'm a fan of football and think the BS should be kept off the field. 

If Manning would have been an asshole, I'd call him on it. Pretty telling isn't!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I totally get what you just said.  That's what I hate about Wilson.  All that nicey nicey crap while he is cutting you to ribbons with his passes and running is just fuckin sick.  It's like one of those wackos on "Criminal Minds" smiling and talking sweet words while he is taking hooks and ripping out your eyeballs.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Are you serious right now? I am not a bandwagon fan, asshole. I was made a Seahawk fan in the 80s. My grandmothers pall bearers wore Seahawk jerseys. I am related to a former player. Half my family was at the game yesterday. I am a bigger Hawks fan than you are a Bronco fan. Go spin your bullshit somewhere else, fuck tard. 
This is why I hate Bronco fans, such dicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




And I can tell from your post, that you never played football or sports. Fucking pansy. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




I also told you Sherman is an asshole a few posts back. Go assume somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'm not a Bronco fan, where the hell did you get that idea!  I like Manning for his talent, it wouldn't matter what team he played for, if he played for theSeahawks, I'd like him for his talent. I like Sherman, for his talent, dumbo! You are a bandwagon fan, only Huggy has been here defending and talking shit, he is one of the few that has earned his right to talk shit. You are a wanna a be. You are related to a bunch of Seahawk fans, yet you only come in here now, BFD! Go peddle your bullshit else where.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Played and started QB in high school, went to state a couple times, get a fucking life. So wrong so many times.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Good for you, what's your fucking problem then?


----------



## Star (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 

Based on what you write on the USMB in general and what you've written on this thread in particular, what seems pretty telling to me is you're the kind of person that doesn't know how to have fun and resent it when others have fun. 
If I were putting together your profile based on what you write, I think I'd have to include "toe dipper" as part of your profile.


Ickey





.​


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I have lots of fun, a lot more than bandwagon fans such as yourself. 

Huggy deserves to have all the fun he wants, he deserves it, he has stuck with his team all the way, I want him to enjoy the next two weeks, few real fans get to enjoy what he is enjoying.

I see you have to make fun of others to make yourself feel good. Pretty impressive!


----------



## mal (Jan 21, 2014)

Richard Sherman apologizes for rant about Michael Crabtree with Erin Andrews after Peter Carroll lectures Seattle Seahawks All-Pro DB | FOX Sports on MSN

He didn't do anything wrong... People who do nothing wrong Apologize ALL the time... 

Champ Bailey is a Class Act. 

This Cheatriot?...

Y! SPORTS

Not so much.

Isn't Belicheat crybabying about this guy?... 




peace...


----------



## G.T. (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you a class act?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

*Sherman is a Punk...*

ORRRrrrr..... Media GENIUS ?????

Richard Sherman is ALL the national sports media is talking about.

Wilson?...Lynch?...Kearse?... Baldwin?... not so much.

Now they are saying Sherman's stock is in a meteoric rise that will reap huge checks for endorsements.

Is Sherman CRAZY???  Or crazy smart?


----------



## mal (Jan 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> *Sherman is a Punk...*
> 
> ORRRrrrr..... Media GENIUS ?????
> 
> ...



I want to see them lose bad and see what he's like when he's mad... 



peace...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> *Sherman is a Punk...*
> 
> ORRRrrrr..... Media GENIUS ?????
> 
> ...



That's what I have been saying, and some people on here want to argue about it. Publicity, good or bad is publicity.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

*Mal...*content...

The USMB "Post Man"..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8BPcNUQy-0]Please Mr. Postman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

According to Fox Sports News...

*Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight *

Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> According to Fox Sports News...
> 
> *Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight *
> 
> Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight | FOX Sports on MSN



His play against Crabtree in the end zone propelled the Seahawks to the Super Bowl.

He's a classic American success story. Born in the Ghetto of Compton. Badlands, for real! Went to Stanford University, the Harvard of the West. Excelled there not only at sports but in his academics. Became the BEST cornerback in the NFL.

He's a GREAT guy. Smart. Thoughtful, well spoken. Does charity work in the community. 

Good looking guy. 
Why the fizzuck WOULDN'T his stock go up in value?

Remember, Muhammad Ali faced death threats because of his outspoken showmanship. Then when he announced he'd become a member of the Nation of Islam (NOI)  and later, his refusal to be inducted into the Army.

And today he is a revered figure in American history.

Now I'm not saying any of this is the path Shaerman should or will take, but for all of the criticism by those who are haters and shum dits and racists, there is also a positive side.

Howie Long, former Oakland Raiders legend and HOF member, said he quit playing football when he could no longer build up a sufficient 'hatred' every week for his next opponent.

Well, what we saw was the result of Sherman's well nurtured 'hatred' directed at Michael Crabtree.

I'm going to start thinking about getting a Sherman jersey now!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > According to Fox Sports News...
> ...



Sherman is about marketing and ego, the WR and DB's have to have huge egos, otherwise they could not play their position.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

*Sherman is a Punk... *

Upon further consideration...

My biggest problem with Sherman's rant..is that it was somewhat unintelligable.

He ran his words together...acted like he was gonna cry... 

If he is going to go off like that in the future he needs to slow down and articulate better ..


----------



## mal (Jan 21, 2014)

He was just gettin:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbF22Gd0fc]Horseshoe G.A.N.G. - Mad Niggerish - YouTube[/ame]



peace...


----------



## Star (Jan 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > According to Fox Sports News...
> ...


 

It's to late to get a ticket to an autograph signing event about 15 minutes NorthEast of Seattle but-----but Mill Creek Sports has lots-o-Seahawk stuff for sale in-store and online here or-----or click here &#9758; Seattle Seahawks Apparel | Seahawks Jerseys | Seattle Seahawks NFC Champs Gear Merchandise, Clothing, Store but-----but it's a lot more fun (if you live in the Seattle area) to join the crowds at Mill Creek, CenturyLink Field's Seahawk's Retail Store, et al.


Seahawks' Richard Sherman to appear today in Mill Creek | HeraldNet.com - Local news

By *Amy Nile*, Herald Writer


MILL CREEK  Seattle Seahawks cornerback Richard Sherman is expected to sign autographs for fans in Mill Creek this evening. 

Mill Creek Sports, a shop specializing in autographed athletic memorabilia, booked Sherman for the event prior to his game-saving defensive play Sunday. With the Seahawks now Super Bowl-bound, fans in Mill Creek will have a chance to meet Sherman ahead of the big game. 

Mill Creek Sports Manager Brent Holcomb said they sold 300 tickets for the autograph signing in advance of Sundays NFC Championship Game against the San Francisco 49ers. The tickets went for $79 to $99 each. The event is now sold out.

<snip>
.


----------



## mal (Jan 21, 2014)

This is Seattle's first REAL shot at the Show... a few years ago was a fluke.  There's not much to do in Seattle besides wait for 40 years for your team to be good and wait for the 2 or 3 days it's not gloomy to go outside and complain that it' muggy.

What else do they have but someone who appears to have a pair finally representing their town... Even it it's menacing a Woman after a game. 

I am not surprised that this Event sold out... You know what won't be @ Metlife?... the 12th man. 



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

mal said:


> This is Seattle's first REAL shot at the Show... a few years ago was a fluke.  There's not much to do in Seattle besides wait for 40 years for your team to be good and wait for the 2 or 3 days it's not gloomy to go outside and complain that it' muggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know what else won't be at MetLife? The Raiders. 
When was the last time they had a chance?


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




You called them a bandwagon fan from the start and you are going to talking about being petty? Bandwagon fan is your only comeback. 
I bet you weren't a Broncos fan until Manning showed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Don't call me a bandwagon fan and we will be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Luissa (Jan 21, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




So because I don't sit in the sports threads on USMB I am not a real Seahawks fan? Repeat that back to yourself, then tell me that doesn't sound stupid. 
Being related to Seahawks fans does not make me a Seahawks fan, sticking by them through the 80s and 90s does. Going to games when no one was there, before the 12th man does. Huggy is a true fan, yes. He like me went through the bad years too. 
I am guessing you have probably changed teams every few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Same team in the 70's is the same team I root for today. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 21, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No problem and I am always okay.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

For the love of god....can't we all just get along  ??????


----------



## mal (Jan 22, 2014)

Luissa said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > This is Seattle's first REAL shot at the Show... a few years ago was a fluke.  There's not much to do in Seattle besides wait for 40 years for your team to be good and wait for the 2 or 3 days it's not gloomy to go outside and complain that it' muggy.
> ...



About 3 years in a row about 10 years ago... Brown, Gannon & Rice...

Frustrating end to each season.

It's been 15 years for the Broncos.

 You know what else the Nation has?... 3 Rings.

How many the Guls got? 



peace...


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

mal said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



I think an interesting survey would be of the surviving players of the Superbowl winners which players still own thier rings.  How many have sold thier's for crack?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

In the list of top ten selling NFL jerseys Richard Sherman the only defensive player on the list breaks in at #10.

2013 NFL playoffs -- Three Seattle Seahawks players rank among NFL's top 10 best selling jerseys - ESPN


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 22, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> According to Fox Sports News...
> 
> *Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight *
> 
> Richard Sherman's marketplace value skyrockets overnight | FOX Sports on MSN



Air-Sherman's.......


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I think an interesting survey would be of the surviving players of the Superbowl winners which players still own thier rings.  How many have sold thier's for crack?



that's cold bro.......


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out this "Beats by Dre" commercial that was MIRACULOUSLY ready on Monday after the Sherman Blast on FOX.  

How "convenient"..  

Richard Sherman?s ?Beats by Dre? commercial is suddenly super relevant | For The Win

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm3zV1pCTQ8]How Convenient - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover (Jan 23, 2014)

Sherman has got to be a republican...he keeps doubling down on his stupid.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 23, 2014)

hangover said:


> Sherman has got to be a republican...he keeps doubling down on his stupid.



Speaking of doubling down on stupid, I bet you voted for both Jim McDermott and Kshama Sawant?


----------



## hangover (Jan 23, 2014)

antiquity said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman has got to be a republican...he keeps doubling down on his stupid.
> ...



Pretty stupid to assume I live in Washington. But I find it Ironic that the SB teams are both from pot states.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 23, 2014)

His outburst was a well choreographed and possibly planned act.


----------



## hangover (Jan 23, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> His outburst was a well choreographed and possibly planned act.


If Sherman gets burned for three touchdowns in the SB, he's gonna choke on those words.


----------



## Zander (Jan 23, 2014)

hangover said:


> Sherman has got to be a republican...he keeps doubling down on his stupid.



Sherman is a black man. That means there is about a 95% chance you are wrong.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 23, 2014)

hangover said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > His outburst was a well choreographed and possibly planned act.
> ...



You can't be serious.  I seriously doubt that Manning throws his way 3 times.  If he does Sherman will certainly defense all and probably pick at least one assuming they are in bounds and not wildly overthrown.  Sherman believes 100% that any ball that comes remotely close to his area is his ball to catch or deflect to one of our closing DBs. 

I hope Manning tries to test Sherman...often..  that will gaurantee we win the turnover ratio.


----------



## hangover (Jan 24, 2014)

Zander said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman has got to be a republican...he keeps doubling down on his stupid.
> ...


Didn't you know? Money makes people turn white. i.e. Michael Jackson.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



All DB's believe they will intercept any ball thrown their way, that is the mindset of DBS.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 24, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



There is only one Richard league interception leading Sherman.  Seattle has a plus TWENTY turn over ratio..  Denver  ZERO.  Think about that for a second....let that number sink in.  Denver hasn't lost more than they have taken in the whole season.  Seattle has ruined MANY teams offenses just flat taking the ball away from them.  IN EVERY possible way.  Complete a pass?  Fine...Seattle will take it away before you can get to the ground with it.. Run for 20 yards?  No problem...Seattle has stripped RBs of the ball several times during long runs... Throw the ball deep like you are used to?  My Oh My that is a stupid thing to do.. There is a reason why NFC teams are afraid to try the deep ball against the Hawks.  They get tried deep fewer times than any team in the NFL...yet somehow they have a PLUS TWENTY TOR. 

Ya every DB WISHES he can get an interception.. many don't get ANY. 

Sherman had 8 in the reg season with the fewest targets in his area in the NFL.

There is only ONE Richard Sherman.


----------



## mal (Jan 30, 2014)

Article 15 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



So this is what gets this Pussy all Itchy these days?... 



peace...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My hearing is not the best, but I couldn't understand ONE word the thug said. I thought he was some kind of feriner.



WHAT?  It can't be...he has a degree in Communications....


----------



## mal (Jan 30, 2014)

Arty roots for a team that hasn't gotten it done since they were busted Cheating... Prior to being Caught Cheating, and Punished to the Fullest Extent that the NFL was Capable of the Cheatriots Won the Super Bowl 3 out of 4 years...

Coincidence?... I Think not. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Jan 30, 2014)

They can't seem to Win when it Matters if they don't have the other Team's Playbook...

So Sad. 



peace...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 30, 2014)

if/when the Seahawks win, I'll help Luissa lord it over you


----------



## mal (Jan 30, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> if/when the Seahawks win, I'll help Luissa lord it over you



If the Seagulls win then Arty will have been Wrong again... Paying $90 Large for a QB on his way to Retirement for the Deliberate Goal of winning the Bowl and then not doing it is WAY worse than keeping Tebow around for what he cost.

Tebow got them their first Playoff Win in a while... They dumped him for Manning and Manning's first in to the Playoffs last season was a Loss.

Out of 12 attempts leading up to this year he lost the first game 7 out of 12 and only has 1 Super Bowl.

He's playing outside this weekend in what's likely to be shitty weather or at least not Dome Comfy and an Aggressive Young Team is coming after him.

And they are Hungry... They have never tasted what the Broncos and Manning have.

As much as I want the Broncos to Win, if I had to bet, I would go with the Hunger for the first Win over the 13th try.



peace...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 30, 2014)

Article 15 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



aint that the truth 

***edit- after your well-reasoned post #126 I feel sorry about mocking you 







No i don't


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## HUGGY (Jan 30, 2014)

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > if/when the Seahawks win, I'll help Luissa lord it over you
> ...



*"They have never tasted what the Broncos and Manning have"*.

Are you suggesting that Manning and the Broncos are gay?  That explains Welker.. 

NFL Star Wes Welker Admits He Dressed Up as Britney Spears During a High School Pep Rally | E! Online

View attachment $welker.bmp


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 30, 2014)

why do you even watch this stuff mal?  I have better things to do than spend 3+ hrs on the couch watching commercials interspersed w/ occasional plays.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJshw2Axsqc]The Full Postgame Interview: Bart Scott Literally Flies Over To Sal Paolantonio after Jets Win - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> why do you even watch this stuff mal?  I have better things to do than spend 3+ hrs on the couch watching commercials interspersed w/ occasional plays.
> 
> The Full Postgame Interview: Bart Scott Literally Flies Over To Sal Paolantonio after Jets Win - YouTube



The commercials have become a dominating factor in the playoffs and for sure in the Superbowls.  They have become the manditory pit stops of the modern featured nationally televised game.  The team that ignores the time available for adjustments during these breaks in the flow of the game does it at their own peril.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 31, 2014)

mal said:


> Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> And even later he didn't have the good sense of a 2-year-old to say "sorry" to that Woman when he was doing the post game interview at the booth.
> 
> ...



you left out the part where he went up to the other guy on SF *before the interview*  and said "good game" and then got viciously face masked by him. 

*NEGGED W/ EXTREME PREJUDICE  !!!*


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



You negged MalContent "with exrteme predjudice" because Crabtree is a sissy?  

Mal's OK.  He's just a hothead. He lives up there somewhere near enough to Denver to be a legitimate fan...I think.. His bellyaching over Sherman playing the bad ni**er on the TV so he could grab headlines and bump his commercial worth a few million just shows how played the American TV viewing audience can be.  We were snookered.  Get over it.  

Kaepernick and Crabtree gave Richard an opportunity and he literally "Jumped" at the chance to take it.  How could anybody not be happy after such an athletic play to seal the deal?  They couldn't!  But Sherman was smart and kept his head IMHO.  His tirade was 100% planned and delivered to have an effect which was exactly as devised.  Sherman didn't swear(a typical sgn of being out of control)  He didn't call Crabtree any names.  He didn't insult the female reporter.  He was just playing the part of the stereotypical angry black man.  We got hosed and Sherman got paid.  Plain and simple. Ka Ching !!!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)

wheres mal


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> ...



He makes millions of dollars and has just won the superbowl. 

I mean, I know we expect these guys to be deferential and thank their coaches and co-players and Jesus, but frankly, I find the candor refreshing.  

Sherman has also graduated from an Ivy League school and has done good things in his community, but you all want to define him by one silly interview.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They talked to the woman (Erin ... ??) who interviewed Sherman on The Dan Patrick Show this morning.  She didn't seem upset about it.  In fact, she said she'd like to see him go off like that again.  It's great TV.
> ...




You are just mad because he was right. He is the best and the Seahawks are the best! 
They shut Denver down completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rat in Ernie's anus's tears.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Most athletes talk trash before a game.  Sherman took the trash talk from Crabtree.  Then he went out and SHOWED what he can do before he gave the trash talk.  Sounds like a better way.  The way to shut him up is to shut him down.  Nobody has done that.


----------



## mal (Feb 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The Seahawks Dominated Denver... End of List.

Denver now has the 3 out of the 5 worst Super Bowl Ass-kickin's along with another 2 just give then the title for most Losses.

Whadayagondo?...

Seattle is one of the best Defensive Units to ever Win the SB. 



peace...


----------



## hangover (Feb 3, 2014)

Karma came back and bit Sherman in the ass.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> And even later he didn't have the good sense of a 2-year-old to say "sorry" to that Woman when he was doing the post game interview at the booth.
> 
> ...



Yea, it was really shocking to see a football player really worked up seconds after a high energy play won his team a spot at the Super Bowl. Football usually attracts only the gentlest and quiet, so this Sherman interview was just a complete mind blower for me. 

You seem like an extremely insightful person.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> You are just mad because he was right. He is the best and the Seahawks are the best!
> They shut Denver down completely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rat in Ernie's anus's tears.



mal still hasn't come back and admitted that that Crabtree pushed Sherman away in the face when he went to say "good game" right before the interview. Well mal? 



I found out because I mentioned it to my roommate and she said "he said WHAT?!!!"  Turns out Crabtree was pissed at Sherman for bettering him so he facemasked him.



Dot Com said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sherman makes the play of the game, loses it on TV | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



I didn't neg him when I posted that 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 3, 2014)

hangover said:


> Karma came back and bit Sherman in the ass.




By giving him a Super Bowl ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rat in Ernie's anus's tears.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 3, 2014)

poor mal  Cheer up little buddy  Its only a game


----------



## hangover (Feb 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Karma came back and bit Sherman in the ass.
> ...


At least he learned his lesson. Too bad you haven't. If you end up on crutches today, please let us know.


----------



## hangover (Feb 3, 2014)

Dot Com said:


>



Jackson five revisited.


----------



## mal (Feb 3, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> poor mal  Cheer up little buddy  Its only a game



I just gave you an honest appraisal of the Bronco's ass kicking... With no emotion.

If you are going Troll, at last make sense. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 3, 2014)

hangover said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



She missed the part where he didn't get to stomp all over the field after they won?...

He's an ass... He's really good at what he does, but he's still an ass.

The Seahawks are without question the best in the NFL right now.

And the Broncos are the most Embarrassed... Again.



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Feb 3, 2014)

mal said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




So he didn't get to stomp... He has a ring and he will become quite a bit richer in the next few months. 
Yes, karma is a bitch.  


Sent from my iPhone using Rat in Ernie's anus's tears.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 3, 2014)

hangover said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...




I will gladly sprain my ankle if that means I will gain millions of dollars. 
You made a stupid comment, get over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rat in Ernie's anus's tears.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 3, 2014)

Dot Com said:


>



accidentally reposted that. Sorry 



mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > poor mal  Cheer up little buddy  Its only a game
> ...



If it'll make you feel any better, I didn't even watch the game. I don't patronize professional sports. Kids getting drafted out of High school, The handing out of college diplomas to many of these guys who can't even spell to give the sport some kind of faux legitimacy, Penn St, etc... Meh, you people can have it. Wasn't always this way when I USED TO OCCASIONALLY watch it back in the late 70's/early 80's.


----------

